# CPT for PTT synovectomy



## primrose1 (May 31, 2012)

Looking for a posterior tibialis tendon synovectomy code...........??????  Help!!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 13, 2012)

Without posting the scrubbed report its hard to determine what code might apply, but for the open procedure 27626 Arthrotomy with synovectomy, ankle, including tenosynovectomy might be worth looking at.  Read the lay description in Coder's Desk Reference and check it against your op report.


----------

